# Time for a new 1911



## Madman (Apr 28, 2021)

Building a new 1911.  This going to take a little time.

Nighthawk frame and slide.
Kart barrel 
EGW slide stop, thumb safety, 
And other stuff.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## lampern (Apr 28, 2021)

Do you have to buy the frame and slide from the same manufacturer?


----------



## Madman (Apr 29, 2021)

No.  I like nighthawk because they're slides and frames are both machined from forged steel.  They also hold very close tolerances and have a few little extras I like.

It makes fitting a lot easier.


----------



## seeker (Apr 29, 2021)

Keep this thread going, I would love to see the results.


----------



## Madman (Apr 29, 2021)

Stippled the top of the slide


----------



## Madman (Apr 29, 2021)

Notice the supports in the slide rails?  Stippling relieves the some stresses in the slide and it will close in so as not to fit on the frame if you don't support it for about 10 hours.


----------



## Madman (Apr 29, 2021)

Everybody needs a polished ramp.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 30, 2021)

how was the stippling performed?


----------



## Madman (Apr 30, 2021)

A friend of mine has an air stippler.  It is just like using and electric pencil.


----------



## Madman (Apr 30, 2021)

Got the barrell legs ruff fitted.


----------



## Madman (Apr 30, 2021)

Trigger is done too.  2 3/4 lbs.  Medium after travel.


----------



## Clemson (Apr 30, 2021)

How do you keep a 1911 with a 2 3/4 pound trigger from doubling?


----------



## Madman (Apr 30, 2021)

Proper trigger job. Sear hammer engagement is usually the problem, or excessive after travel may cause the weapon to go auto because the sear won't engage the hammer to stop it.  The excessive rear travel of the trigger pushes the sear and won't allow it to release forward to the hammer.

If you don't control your shots you will double tap.

This would be a bullseye gun, for carry I set the triggers 3 1/ to 4 lbs.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 30, 2021)

I thought the manuals suggested 4-4.5...I might need to reread.  I really think my Kimber is 3.5 and it has never doubled..but it doesn't have much over travel if any.


----------



## Madman (May 1, 2021)

Barrwl lgs finished.  Good engagement with the slide stop pin.


Jester896 said:


> I thought the manuals suggested 4-4.5...I might need to reread.  I really think my Kimber is 3.5 and it has never doubled..but it doesn't have much over travel if any.


Which manuals? 
I set bullseye guns at 2 1/2 -3 lbs
Carry guns 3 1/2 +
Duty guns at 7

Spec. Ops are 3 1/2 to 4

Set the trigger to the level of the shooter, or whatever you are comfortable with.

The beauty is, all you have to do is pop off the grip safety and adjust/change the spring.


----------



## Madman (May 1, 2021)

Parts, parts, and more parts.  All have to be fitted.


----------



## Madman (May 2, 2021)

Fit the mag well, sand blast, and final polish.  The assembly and sights.


----------



## Madman (May 2, 2021)

Mag well finished, sand blasted with 120 grit, sides polished.  Next the grips go on and we will have a looksey.


----------



## Jester896 (May 2, 2021)

Madman said:


> Barrwl lgs finished.  Good engagement with the slide stop pin.
> 
> Which manuals?
> I set bullseye guns at 2 1/2 -3 lbs
> ...



I looked that up again and you are real close to correct
NRA rules are 3 1/2# minimum and all other center fire is 2 1/2# and it is for safe operation not safety for competition pistols.
carry 3 1/2-4 1/2#
Duty 5-7#

The other source I was thinking about is my Jerry Kuhnhausen service manual it says 4-4 1/2#


----------



## Madman (May 2, 2021)

Jerry Kuhnhausen is really good. Arguably one of the best.


----------



## Madman (May 2, 2021)

I don't care for the grips, but that is what I had.  I think I am going to get a set of Shark Skins by KenSight. 

Only question now is what kind of groups will it shoot?  It should shoot sub inch at 25 yards.


----------



## Madman (May 7, 2021)

It’s getting there.  This one likes  little slower (< 800 FPS). They start spreading out above that.  This was at a FULL 25 yards with hands rested.
2- 5 shot groups

The 7 shots at the top were 1-3/8”. The other 3 pushed It out to 2-1/4”.
It still shoots better than I can..  going to try a few more loads.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 7, 2021)

It is always a good day for a new 1911


----------



## seeker (May 31, 2021)

Turned out nice.  You do good work.


----------



## Madman (Jun 1, 2021)

seeker said:


> Turned out nice.  You do good work.


Thanks.  I would starve to death if I tried to make a living at it.  Took about 100 hours.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 2, 2021)

Just curious.  Any reason you didn't go with a ramped barrel?  I feel they feed better.

I built a 6" 45 for my brother and we went with the ramped barrel.  Also converted his Auto Ordnance 10mm to ramped (of course it is far more important in a higher pressure cartridge).

I would also starve if I tried to make a living at it.

Rosewood


----------



## Madman (Jun 2, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Just curious.  Any reason you didn't go with a ramped barrel?  I feel they feed better.
> 
> I built a 6" 45 for my brother and we went with the ramped barrel.  Also converted his Auto Ordnance 10mm to ramped (of course it is far more important in a higher pressure cartridge).
> 
> ...


I have never had a failure to feed due to the pistol.  My pistols shoot RN, HP, WC, everything.

A failure to feed is usually caused improper shooting or magazine problems.


----------

